# My trip to Texas



## Doc (Jun 8, 2006)

Having a brief moment to take a break and catch my breath gives me the opportunity to thank all of those in Houston Texas for such a warm and friendly response to our lecture/seminar. Especially Mr. Billings who was so gracious as my guest, and brought a ton of enthusiasm to what was for him, in many cases was old material.

Having the opportunity to finally meet some of our prominent posters too was a treat for myself and Bode, (Ray-Ray). Gin-Gin was very special, and I think we connected on many levels, as she brought much intelligence to the Q & A sessions. I look forward to doing that again.

A special shout out to KG, Kenny Gonzalez, who came in with several of his black belts from Florida. It was really good to see him again and be reminded of why I like him so much.

Of course Craig, never stopped smiling, and Jason had to sit on him to hold him down but everyone was so open and intelligent about their approach. Never have I had a group more receptive or sharp in their ability to comprehend and put the material into action.

After the lecture we retired to the Chinese Buffet where the seminar never skipped a beat. They kicked us out at 11pm, at which time we finished up in the parking lot. What a blast.

Texas was a great place, (in spite of the heat)  and I look forward to a return visit in the future, and I want to thank everyone for their warm and gracious hospitality and patience with an old man still recovering from surgery.

Respectfully,

Ron Chapél


----------



## masherdong (Jun 8, 2006)

Thank you Mr. Chapel for coming down and sharing with us your knowledge.


----------



## kennyg (Jun 8, 2006)

Mr.Chapel, thank you for those kind words. My guys loved the seminar. i CAN'T WAIT TO DO IT AGAIN, still working on some of the things that you showed us.
It was great to see the bugg man again, the dirty boy and of course mr. billings, thanks for the hat.


----------



## Doc (Jun 9, 2006)

masherdong said:
			
		

> Thank you Mr. Chapel for coming down and sharing with us your knowledge.


I liked your tats. So the reason you didn't wear a uniform is so I could see them right?


----------



## Doc (Jun 9, 2006)

kennyg said:
			
		

> Mr.Chapel, thank you for those kind words. My guys loved the seminar. i CAN'T WAIT TO DO IT AGAIN, still working on some of the things that you showed us.
> It was great to see the bugg man again, the dirty boy and of course mr. billings, thanks for the hat.


My pleasure. Next time we have to get specific and nail down some techniques. Let me know when you're ready.


----------



## Jonathan Randall (Jun 9, 2006)

I am very glad that MT help faciliated an exchange of knowledge between its members. I would have loved to have attended.  Doc - :asian: .

BTW, let Gin-Gin know how much her presence is missed here!


----------



## Doc (Jun 9, 2006)

Jonathan Randall said:
			
		

> I am very glad that MT help faciliated an exchange of knowledge between its members. I would have loved to have attended.  Doc - :asian: .
> 
> BTW, let Gin-Gin know how much her presence is missed here!


 It would have been great for you to be there. Gin-Gin is a special lady, and I'm sure she'll return.


----------



## kennyg (Jun 9, 2006)

Bode, thanks for coming to houston with Mr. Chapel, you are the man.. up and coming man. Thank you for sharing your knowledge with us, hope to see you in LA, SOON.


----------



## masherdong (Jun 9, 2006)

> I liked your tats. So the reason you didn't wear a uniform is so I could see them right?



That along with the Texas heat and humidity.


----------



## Kembudo-Kai Kempoka (Jun 9, 2006)

I'm envious. I'm glad the y'all in "all y'all" got to mind-munch with Doc; always an eye opener.

I got to see a small clip Jason posted of Doc visiting Attacking Mace in a restraunt; looks like fun. Who was the poor guy who looked afraid to move? (the uke?) 

Regards,

Dave


----------



## Bode (Jun 9, 2006)

kennyg said:
			
		

> Bode, thanks for coming to houston with Mr. Chapel, you are the man.. up and coming man. Thank you for sharing your knowledge with us, hope to see you in LA, SOON.


Thanks for the compliment. (Maybe a bit overstated, but I'll take it 
I had a blast. I can't help but enjoy sharing as much as possible, learning from others, and seeing "what's out there." Thanks for making it possible.


----------



## Michael Billings (Jun 9, 2006)

Just getting my new computer up and running.  Lots of data to migrate, and it is still a bit "pesky."  But thanks to Doc for a great time, the Shen Chuan guys loved you too.  Wish I could have stayed longer, but the 7 hours I did stay were very, very interesting.  Mr. Haley was a convert, a bigger skeptic you could not find, even though he "feels" and believes when I hit him, your explanations with repeatable results, appeals to the engineer that he is.

Respectfully,
-Michael


----------



## Doc (Jun 9, 2006)

Bode said:
			
		

> Thanks for the compliment. (Maybe a bit overstated, but I'll take it


Don't "Bode" the man Ray-Ray.


----------



## Doc (Jun 9, 2006)

Michael Billings said:
			
		

> Just getting my new computer up and running.  Lots of data to migrate, and it is still a bit "pesky."  But thanks to Doc for a great time, the Shen Chuan guys loved you too.  Wish I could have stayed longer, but the 7 hours I did stay were very, very interesting.  Mr. Haley was a convert, a bigger skeptic you could not find, even though he "feels" and believes when I hit him, your explanations with repeatable results, appeals to the engineer that he is.
> 
> Respectfully,
> -Michael


Definitely enjpyed your company sir. Next time, longer.


----------



## SHADOW (Jun 9, 2006)

Doc it was our pleasure. Couldnt thank you enough for a great clinic. Check your email I sent you a little something. Let me know what you think big guy! Get back to me soon and take care..


----------



## Gin-Gin (Aug 9, 2007)

Sorry this is late, but I've been away from posting & training for some time now (have "life stuff" going on); just wanted to add my thanks to Doc & Bode for a great seminar; those who missed the 'other seminar' in the chinese restaurant missed something special...

For anyone who is interested in Sub-Level 4 (or just curious to see what it's about), all I can say is "to feel is to believe, " and I recommend going to at least one (if not more) of Doc's seminars.  It really got me thinking about how I do my Kenpo.

And, thanks to Doc & Jonathan Randall for the kind words; didn't think anyone would miss little 'ol me. :asian:


----------

